# Solved: Can anyone suggest a free (open source) webshop?



## vkcelik (Dec 3, 2009)

As the title says can somebody please suggest or recommend a free (not necessarily open source) webshop?

I would prefer one which is:
- easy to use. Where adding category, product etc. is easy
- good looking and user friendly. easy to get an overview
- good SEO optimized
- easy order, shipment, payment etc. management

Thanks in advance


----------



## exoizcom (Dec 30, 2009)

You should try *Magento* it's free and has loads of features.
Or if your after something a bit more simple like - www.totalshopuk.com then try osCommerce.

Regards,
exoizcom


----------



## yumandak (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree.

Google for http://google.com/search?q=free+shopping+cart


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Do you want something that is hosted or do you have your own web server to install software on?

OScommerce and ZenCart are probably the most widely used free software options.

Not sure about hosted solutions. But his showed up as an ad on TSG.
http://www.bigcommerce.com/


----------



## vkcelik (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you guys..

Ill test Magento and PrestaShop and pick one of them


----------

